# MJR SDK ou application pour faire défiler des photos



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Mars 2012)

Oh communauté des collectionneurs de vieux Mac ,
(pardon, mais je suis de bonne humeur...)


Je suis en train de "monter une configuration" pour ma nièce qui lorgne de trop près l'ordi de sa mère, un MacBook bien trop fragile pour ses gestes encore trop brusques. 

Il s'agit d'un d'un iMac G3 qui va tourner sous OS9. 

Sa mère veut pouvoir faire défiler des photos. 

Après des recherches sur le web, je n'ai trouvé aucune application OS 9 qui permettre de faire ça simplement. (C'est la mère qui mettra en route le défilé, mais faut que ça reste simple à faire). 
Si vous avez des choses à me conseiller, je suis ouvert à vos propositions que je n'hésiterais pas à tester.
(j'ai déjà essayé ACDSee, trop complexe de lancer le diaporama en plein écran)

À coté de ça, j'ai cherché une application en Java, et j'ai trouvé JIBS, qui m'à l'air assez simple. 
Mon problème est le suivant : L'application est fournie sous forme de .Jar, hors OS 9 ne sais pas lancer les .Jar basiques. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait passer par un outil qui est fournit dans le MJR DSK d'apple. 

Mais justement, ce SDK en question, impossible de le télécharger. Je trouve des pages où d'où il est possible de le télécharger, mais toutes pointent vers le FTP de Apple, qui bloque. 
Dans la page des vieux logiciels Apple mis à disposition par Apple même, je ne le trouve pas, et je n'ai pas réussis à le trouver en navigant dans les répertoires en http. 

Quelqu'un d'aimable aurait-il à sa disposition le MJR SDK ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 



Collectionnement vôtre.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

salut vous 

MacOs 9 et moi ne sommes pas intimes (suis un noob, ai débuter sur osx :rose

d'où ma question, histoire de passer le temps avant que les ancêtres viennent te donner un coup de mains :

pourquoi ne pas lui mettre un petit tigrou à ton iMac ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Mars 2012)

Salut 

Parce que c'est lentissime.... 
Puis aussi parce que j'ai pas mal de jeux pour enfants qui sont sous OS9 (Adi, adibou....) et pas sous OS X.
Puis parce qu'il n'est pas question de faire lancer OS 9 dans Classic de OS X sur un iMac aussi peux puissant.
Puis parce qu'il n'est pas question d'expliquer à ma soeur que pour certainnes choses, c'est sous OS X, et d'autres, sous OS 9.  
Puis parce que dans OS 9, t'as plein de sons quand tu manipule l'interface, ce qui est marrant et stimulant à un certain âge. 
Puis parce que pour le moment, l'utilisatrice en est au stade "appuyer partout pour faire comme maman", et que je trouve le Finder de OS 9 mieux verrouillable contre ce genre de chose. (C'est même à ce demander si l'ordinateur sans OS ferait aussi bien l'affaire, voire même juste le clavier... )
Puis parce qu'il n'est pas prévu de mettre la môme sur Internet avant un bon moment. 
....

Voilà, j'y ai pas mal réfléchis


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

bon ben ca va hein, j'disais ça comme ça *

:rateau:

* et pis aussi parce que mes premiers iMac ont été finalement donnés à des enfants (famille et école) et qu'ils tournent sous tigrou, alors voilà voilà ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon ben ca va hein, j'disais ça comme ça *
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> * et pis aussi parce que mes premiers iMac ont été finalement donnés à des enfants (famille et école) et qu'ils tournent sous tigrou, alors voilà voilà ...



Quels étaient les modèle ? 

Moi, je le mien est un G3, de très vague mémoire, je dirais un DV SE avec 400Mhz au garrot. 
J'y ai déjà testé tigrou dessus, et je l'ai trouvé bien amorphe... 

Et de toute façon... les jeux classic !


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

de mémoire, le plus lent était un 333 (le plus rapide un 600)

tous des slot loading



je me trompe peut être (c'est loin tout ça) mais classic était pris en charge, non ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Mars 2012)

Classic est pris en charge dans Tiger, mais faire tourner une machine virtuelle dans un OS déjà à l'étroit, je ne trouve pas ça une bonne idée. 

D'autant plus que j'ai déjà essayé certains de mes jeux au travers de Classic (sur un G4), et quasiment rien ne fonctionnais correctement. Alors qu'en natif sur OS 9, c'est tout bon.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

j'aurai essayé 

bon, ben sont à la traîne les papys là 

à+


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'aurai essayé
> 
> bon, ben sont à la traîne les papys là
> 
> à+



Bon, les papys ne sont pas tous à la retraite, y en a encore qui bossent, et quand c'est à l'extérieur, et derrière les pares-feu de l'Assistance Publique, ben c'est pas évident de se connecter.

Bon, Leyry, pour ton problème, 1, les versions "OS 9 de GraphicConverter font ça, et tu peux même choisir plein de types de transitions différents et les panacher aléatoirement. Par ailleurs, pour autant que je me souvienne, il est pilotable, donc, un petit AppleScript bien ficelé, et ça devient possible de lancer la chose d'un simple double-clic sur une icône.

Sinon, J'ai le souvenir d'une petite appli qui s'appelait couic QuickShow LT, il suffisait de mettre des images et l'appli en question dans un dossier, et au lancement, l'appli faisait automatiquement un diaporama plein écran avec les images du dossier.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, J'ai le souvenir d'une petite appli qui s'appelait couic QuickShow LT, il suffisait de mettre des images et l'appli en question dans un dossier, et au lancement, l'appli faisait automatiquement un diaporama plein écran avec les images du dossier.



Je sais que ça à l'air bête, mais les 33Ko de ce programme ont sauvé la vie de cet iMac !

J'ai réussis à le trouver  ici , sur un site qui mériterais d'être "pompé" par le Grenier du mac  : http://lesitemac.free.fr
(Attention : Javascript inside qui fait déplacer la fenêtre du browser... )


Merci Pascal pour ce fabuleux programme !


----------

